# Looking for pattern for clown pants



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

Just ordered my mask for next year! It's an SPFX clown mask









For my costume I'm wanting to wear clown shoes, clown pants and a distressed and dirty/bloody straitjacket.

I found some clown pants on ebay that I really liked (style not necessarily colors), but for $209 plus shipping seem high for pants.









These are supposedly made by a graduate of Ringling Barnum & Bailey Clown College.

Any idea where I might find a pattern for something like those?


----------



## The Archivist (May 31, 2009)

You might be able to get the materials and designs from Joann's. I usually find some good ideas there, especially when you just up the sizes to what you want and get some god-awful patterns.


----------



## fritz42_male (May 5, 2009)

Contact a local sewing group and show them the picture and stand back - someone will offer to make them for you and cheaply!


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

ohhh, can't wait to see that costume when all put together
I agree with above posts, go into fabric store like Joann's with pic of the pants and see what kind of pant patterns they have, then sew or find someone to sew for you. The sewing groups are a great option as they sometimes have fabric they just want to get rid of.
Good luck, and as I said before - can't wait to see it!


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

fritz42_male said:


> Contact a local sewing group and show them the picture and stand back - someone will offer to make them for you and cheaply!





fick209 said:


> ohhh, can't wait to see that costume when all put together
> I agree with above posts, go into fabric store like Joann's with pic of the pants and see what kind of pant patterns they have, then sew or find someone to sew for you. The sewing groups are a great option as they sometimes have fabric they just want to get rid of.
> Good luck, and as I said before - can't wait to see it!


I live out in the sticks of Northeast Texas how would I go about finding a sewing group?


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

maybe it's different up here in midwest minnesota, but every single one of our churches have sewing/quilting groups. I went to a few of the ladies who belong to the group in my church a couple years ago when I was in need of 4 kilts for a charity golfing event. Those ladies came through, the kilts were better than anything I had found online.

If that's not an option, any friends or family members know how to sew?


----------



## The Archivist (May 31, 2009)

Since you live in the sticks of Texas, how about a pair of pants that look like human skin? That would tie in nicely with the mask you have picked out. I imagine something like chamois skin would work (it does sew easily).


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

The Archivist said:


> Since you live in the sticks of Texas, how about a pair of pants that look like human skin? That would tie in nicely with the mask you have picked out. I imagine something like chamois skin would work (it does sew easily).


We'll be doing an asylum theme again for 2010 and was actually thinking about clown style pants in just a prison orange. Maybe I should just buy an oversized pair of scrub pants in orange.

Sewing a pair of human skin pants would be a great activity for one of my actors in the haunt though


----------



## CRAZYBOUTHALLOWEEN (Jul 19, 2009)

My sister in law is awsome with a sewing machine , she is the master mind behind our costumes for our haunts. I will send her a pic of the pans that you have here and see what she thinks . PM me tomorrow I will have an answer for ya, and we dont live that far from each other just a hop skip and a couple of realy loong jumps lol but us haunters have to help each other when we can


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

fick209 said:


> ohhh, can't wait to see that costume when all put together
> I agree with above posts, go into fabric store like Joann's with pic of the pants and see what kind of pant patterns they have, then sew or find someone to sew for you. The sewing groups are a great option as they sometimes have fabric they just want to get rid of.
> Good luck, and as I said before - can't wait to see it!


It's coming along. Just bought 2 strait jackets off of ebay
http://adamsonpoliceproducts.com/shopcart_450/shopexd.asp?id=555

I may just end up buying some over-sized prison pants/scrubs if I can't figure the pants out.


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

awesome straight jacket!
any luck yet finding anyone who can sew?


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

fick209 said:


> awesome straight jacket!
> any luck yet finding anyone who can sew?


CRAZYBOUTHALLOWEEN is pretty sure his sister in law can do it, but I'm actually thinking about just going with the over sized orange scrubs approach.

I found some chuck taylor (converse) leather clown shoes that were pretty cool...I just have to decide if that's what I want and on a color.


----------

